# ice Farmington Bay



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

is the channel still open on frminton bay on the turpin unit or is it frozen solid


----------



## QuackerAttacker (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: ice framinton bay*

Wondering the same thing. If not, is the ice is thick enough to hunt on?


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: ice framinton bay*

The channel is wide open. They're killing limits out there everyday, it's incredible. Get out there!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ice framinton bay*

that place is locked up tight right now. Im sure you can walk on it and hunt the ice.


----------



## QuackerAttacker (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: ice framinton bay*

Are there many birds out there?


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: ice framinton bay*



blackdog said:


> The channel is wide open. They're killing limits out there everyday, it's incredible. Get out there!


That's just great!!! I'm on my way down!!!!! Wahoo! o-||


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: ice framinton bay*



Darin Noorda said:


> blackdog said:
> 
> 
> > The channel is wide open. They're killing limits out there everyday, it's incredible. Get out there!
> ...


Dang and I am setting down here in this waterfowl desert. Darin I will meet you there in the morning


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: ice framinton bay*



blackdog said:


> The channel is wide open. They're killing limits out there everyday, it's incredible. Get out there!





dkhntrdstn said:


> that place is locked up tight right now. Im sure you can walk on it and hunt the ice.


Wait so is the channel open for boats or no?


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: ice framinton bay*



OPENCOUNTRY said:


> blackdog said:
> 
> 
> > The channel is wide open. They're killing limits out there everyday, it's incredible. Get out there!
> ...


no, they're yankin your chain or jerking your gerkin, whatever you prefer.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ice framinton bay*



OPENCOUNTRY said:


> blackdog said:
> 
> 
> > The channel is wide open. They're killing limits out there everyday, it's incredible. Get out there!
> ...


I'm tell you no it not. You could barely get back your boat in a couple Saturdays. it was icing right back up after you broke the ice.Block dog is pulling your chain man. I would not lie. it tight as hell plus they have all ready started to drop the water out there. It dropped a foot over night. If you don't trust me take a ride out there.


----------



## fishnducks311 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: ice framinton bay*

why cant people just post serious answers?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: ice framinton bay*



dkhntrdstn said:


> it tight as hell plus they have all ready started to drop the water out there. It dropped a foot over night. If you don't trust me take a ride out there.


i think thats bull****. duck season is not over, we still have the 2nd half of the season left and the DWR is letting water out of OUR refuge that us duck hunters paid to have built!! what happens if it starts hitting the 40's again and the water opens up?? where do we go?? i dont care if the ice does destroy their dikes and what not. they should not be allowed to let the water out until the last day of the season... its just one more sign that they are not running this for the people or the wildlife.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: ice framinton bay*

There are a lot of good reasons to drop the water in the impoundments when it starts icing over. Sometimes they have to do the right thing for the WMA whether we like it or not. I believe that the WMA managers really try to do the right thing. Lowering water levels after ice up not only protects the dikes, but they are also an important tool to control carp.
R


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ice framinton bay*



kill_'em_all said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > it tight as hell plus they have all ready started to drop the water out there. It dropped a foot over night. If you don't trust me take a ride out there.
> ...


I agree.Duck season is not over yet. They started to drop it Wednesday the 24th. I was out there going to launch the boat and there was two boats that was out there and there path was already frozen over again and getting thicker.I seen Jason and Rich and they said they was going out and going to start letting the water out.



fishnducks311 said:


> why cant people just post serious answers?


I'm being serious about my post. trust me.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: ice framinton bay*

sorry dustin, i didn't mean that you were messing with him. and yes, the water does seem lower. the usual flows coming off the turpin are mostly iced over as well.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ice framinton bay*



APD said:


> sorry dustin, i didn't mean that you were messing with him. and yes, the water does seem lower. the usual flows coming off the turpin are mostly iced over as well.


it all good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: ice framinton bay*



rjefre said:


> There are a lot of good reasons to drop the water in the impoundments when it starts icing over. Sometimes they have to do the right thing for the WMA whether we like it or not. I believe that the WMA managers really try to do the right thing. Lowering water levels after ice up not only protects the dikes, but they are also an important tool to control carp.
> R


screw the carp. they are everywhere. its not like they are gonna stop the spread of carp. they have all late winter and early spring to drop the water to control the carp. they have all summer to repair any damage done to the dikes. the right thing to do, is keep the water in the duck marsh during duck season!! to us die-hard waterfowlers, duck season isnt long enough. with them taking an extremely important element out of the mix, it gets cut even shorter for us. what happens if things thaw out next week enough to get boats out?? are they going to put water back in?? i highly doubt it. thats too much work for them to do. so the people who hunt the WMAs with boats are screwed as well as the foot soldiers. ducks hang around water. no water, no ducks. its that simple. the more and more that i see what these people do to us hunters, because "they believe its the right thing to do" the less respect i have for them.


----------



## fishnducks311 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: ice framinton bay*

i wasnt talking about you dkhntrdstn some of the other responses


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: ice framinton bay*



fishnducks311 said:


> i wasnt talking about you dkhntrdstn some of the other responses


Alright.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: ice framinton bay*

Foot soldiers are rarely screwed by low water, ice or anything else really. That's the beauty of having two legs (with apologies to any paralyzed hunters out there). Sure, ice cuts into boating, but it doesn't stop anyone from hunting. If the ice and low water keeps you from boating into the marsh, then I see an opportunity to get some exercise and get some hunting in at the same time...win/win situation.
R


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: ice framinton bay*



rjefre said:


> Foot soldiers are rarely screwed by low water, ice or anything else really. That's the beauty of having two legs (with apologies to any paralyzed hunters out there). Sure, ice cuts into boating, but it doesn't stop anyone from hunting. If the ice and low water keeps you from boating into the marsh, then I see an opportunity to get some exercise and get some hunting in at the same time...win/win situation.
> R


if i wanted exercise, i would be hunting the extended chasing muledeer in knee deep snow with my bow. thats the beauty of duck hunting WMAs. i have a mud boat and dont need to walk. if i wanted to walk and kill ducks i would hunt the river in my back yard. its not the low water that screws people, its no water. all im saying is duck season is not over. not even close. so why are they letting water out of an area most of us duck hunt, so early in the year? i think thats wrong.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: ice framinton bay*

Having all the water in there isn't going to do anything but freeze! Yes you may have a mud boat. But that isn't going to help you when standing water freezes 4" thick or more. My guess as to why they are letting water out is for the fact that the managers of the place is thinking that it wont open back up. I'm sure the ice plays havoc on the water control structures.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: ice framinton bay*

to me its just not what they should be doing this far into the season. they dont know the weather forecasts, it might open up and us guys with the MM are screwed if thats the case. i'd be fine with it if they did this in January, but in November is a different story.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: ice framinton bay*

Think past the end of your barrel and what you can kill. If it opens back up what will we have? Miles and miles of open water and very very few ducks spread out over lots of open water. The ice is your friend now.


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: ice framinton bay*

Bring the mud motor down on utah lake. Lots of open water down here. It doesnt get any better then after freeze up. I wait for ice all year long. Besides that there isnt too many ducks left in farmington bay. I hunted the turpin, doug miller, and the crystal units on sunday and it was slow to nothing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: ice framinton bay*



dark_cloud said:


> Bring the mud motor down on utah lake. Lots of open water down here. It doesnt get any better then after freeze up. I wait for ice all year long. Besides that there isnt too many ducks left in farmington bay. I hunted the turpin, doug miller, and the crystal units on sunday and it was slow to nothing.


where you hunting on utah lake? its basicly in my back yard and that place has been locked up hard since wednesday, atleast from what ive seen. i agree tho, i had on of the best shoots of my life monday morning, just before everything got real hard. just like everything else, you just gotta know where to go.


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

Has the ice started to melt on framminton bay since the temptures are a little warmer.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

if you want to use a boat everything is locked up. unless you have an airboat. potholes that you can walk to are opening up.


----------

